

UberCab’s Masterstroke: Forgoing Buy-In from San Francisco Officials - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/86681/ubercab%E2%80%99s-masterstroke-forgoing-buy-in-from-san-francisco-officials/

======
fragmede
“It’s better to beg forgiveness than ask permission”

    
    
                                               -Grace Hopper

